# صورة لاصغر انجيل في العالم



## مورا مارون (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*أصغر إنجيل في العالم-5مم- دار كريستيز ، لندن*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكله حلووو قوووي

بس اكيد الخط صغنن قوووي

مرسي ليكي مرمر



​*


----------



## مورا مارون (26 نوفمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *شكله حلووو قوووي​*
> 
> *بس اكيد الخط صغنن قوووي*​
> *مرسي ليكي مرمر*​
> ...




ايوا يا مايكل على الاغلب ده للحمل 
ما عرفش اول مرة اسمع عن كده​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 نوفمبر 2008)

شكله جميل جدا 

ميررررررررسى على الصوره 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## مورا مارون (26 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> شكله جميل جدا ​
> 
> ميررررررررسى على الصوره ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


 
الرب مهاك
كوكو مان​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكله عسل اوى يا مورا بس مهما صغر حجمه كلامه الجميل وبركته هتفضل فيه ربنا يبارك حياتك ​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 نوفمبر 2008)

اكيد عشان تحمله معاك فى اى مكان تروحه
ميرسى يا مورا ​


----------



## candy shop (26 نوفمبر 2008)

جميل اوووووووووووووى يا مورا

ميرسى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (27 نوفمبر 2008)

كثيرررر حلووووو


----------



## مورا مارون (27 نوفمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *شكله عسل اوى يا مورا بس مهما صغر حجمه كلامه الجميل وبركته هتفضل فيه ربنا يبارك حياتك ​*


 

الرب يباركك​


----------



## مورا مارون (27 نوفمبر 2008)

عراقية للمسيح قال:


> كثيرررر حلووووو


 

الرب يباركك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 نوفمبر 2008)

جميل خااااااااااااااااااااااالص

ميرسي يا سكر​


----------



## مورا مارون (27 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> اكيد عشان تحمله معاك فى اى مكان تروحه​
> 
> ميرسى يا مورا ​


 

الرب يباركك
طبعا كلامك صح %​


----------



## مورا مارون (27 نوفمبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> جميل اوووووووووووووى يا مورا​
> 
> ميرسى يا قمر​
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


 

الرب يباركك​


----------



## جارجيوس (27 نوفمبر 2008)

مهما كان حجمه رح يبقى الكتاب مقدس


----------



## gaad (27 نوفمبر 2008)

الكتاب المقدس ليس بحجمه ولكن بقيمته(و علشان يبقى بسيط فى حمله ويكون دائما معانا وفى اى مكان )


----------



## الملكة العراقية (27 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا يا مورا على الصورة الجميلة​


----------



## mero_engel (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*ودا اتعمل ازاي انجيل بالحجم دا *
*دا انا لو مسكته خايفه ملقيهوش في ايدي*

*ميرسي يا مورا شكله جميل قوي*​


----------



## maria123 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا كتيرر عل الصورة


----------



## kalimooo (28 نوفمبر 2008)

مورا مارون ابداع مميز وملموس
شكراااااااا اختى
سلام المسيح​


----------



## vetaa (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا شوفت فى العزيزه مصر زيه قبل كده*
*بس اكبر حبه صغيره*
*بس يمكن قلدوا لندن *
*هههههههههه*

*بجد بركته تحفظنا كلنا*
*وشكرا ليكى*


----------



## مورا مارون (30 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو 
ماريا
جاد
جرجس
الملكة العراقية​


----------



## فادية (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*حلو  كتييييييييييييييييير *
*تسلم ايديك  *​


----------



## مورا مارون (1 ديسمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *ودا اتعمل ازاي انجيل بالحجم دا *
> 
> *دا انا لو مسكته خايفه ملقيهوش في ايدي*
> 
> ...


----------



## مورا مارون (1 ديسمبر 2008)

فادية قال:


> *حلو كتييييييييييييييييير *
> 
> 
> *تسلم ايديك *​


----------



## مورا مارون (1 ديسمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *انا شوفت فى العزيزه مصر زيه قبل كده*
> *بس اكبر حبه صغيره*
> *بس يمكن قلدوا لندن *
> *هههههههههه*
> ...


----------



## رامى ايليا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكله جميل اوى الانجيل ده
ميرسى اوى ليكى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (2 ديسمبر 2008)

ده حتى اصغر من الضفر بس يبقى بجد حلووو

مرسي ياامورة​


----------



## elnegmelaswad (3 ديسمبر 2008)

الرب يبارك حياتك
صورة رائعة
مشكووور علي تعبك


----------



## tena_tntn (5 ديسمبر 2008)

شكلهة حلو اوى ميرسي يا جميل


----------



## مورا مارون (18 ديسمبر 2008)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> ده حتى اصغر من الضفر بس يبقى بجد حلووو​
> 
> 
> مرسي ياامورة​


----------



## مورا مارون (18 ديسمبر 2008)

رامى ايليا قال:


> *شكله جميل اوى الانجيل ده*
> *ميرسى اوى ليكى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## مورا مارون (18 ديسمبر 2008)

tena_tntn قال:


> شكلهة حلو اوى ميرسي يا جميل


----------



## ارووجة (19 ديسمبر 2008)

حلووووووووو كتير
ميرسي الك عيوني
ربنا يباركك


----------



## صوت الرب (19 ديسمبر 2008)

شكلو رووووووووووعة
بس ده هينقرأ أزاي ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Aksios (19 ديسمبر 2008)

عندى انجيل زيه
و موجود فى المكتبات المسيحية
عبارة عن مدلية 
شكرا على الصورة​


----------



## Aksios (19 ديسمبر 2008)

صوت الرب قال:


> شكلو رووووووووووعة
> بس ده هينقرأ أزاي ؟؟؟؟؟


 
عادى يا صوت الرب
هتمسك الميكروسكوب و تحاول تستهجى حرف حرف بسيطة يعنى


----------



## Coptic Adel (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكله حلو خالص :hlp:*


*بس ده محتاج عدسة مكبرة للقرائة اكيد :t9:*


*شكرا كتير يا مورا ودايما مبدعة *

30:​


----------



## مورا مارون (24 ديسمبر 2008)

++ربنا موجود++ قال:


> عادى يا صوت الرب
> هتمسك الميكروسكوب و تحاول تستهجى حرف حرف بسيطة يعنى


 
30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:


----------



## مورا مارون (24 ديسمبر 2008)

elsalib قال:


> *شكله حلو خالص :hlp:*​
> 
> 
> *بس ده محتاج عدسة مكبرة للقرائة اكيد :t9:*​
> ...


----------



## مورا مارون (24 ديسمبر 2008)

صوت الرب قال:


> شكلو رووووووووووعة
> بس ده هينقرأ أزاي ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مورا مارون (24 ديسمبر 2008)

ارووجة قال:


> حلووووووووو كتير
> ميرسي الك عيوني
> ربنا يباركك


----------



## مورا مارون (24 ديسمبر 2008)

++ربنا موجود++ قال:


> عندى انجيل زيه
> 
> و موجود فى المكتبات المسيحية
> عبارة عن مدلية
> ...


----------

